# R15-100: 0x10AA Discussion / Issues



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-100: 0x10AA
Staggered rollout for this version began 2/6/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118927

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.
__________________


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

My update came in last night. I didn't get much chance to go through features this morning but the rewind/fast forward behavior is worse - I noticed that now the first speed also has the auto-correct jump that I hate. I don't know if that's the "Play from rewind (X1) in review buffer not starting at correct frame" thing listed in the release notes or not. I really wish they'd change the ff/rw auto-correct to an optional feature. I also noticed that my live buffer was only about one hour this morning, but I will try to confirm that tonight. Just because, I did a system reset before leaving for work. 
I wish they would have done something about the (R)) problem in the guide. *muttermutter*
(hope this counts as more than an "Igotit" reply)
I'll post again if I find anything else.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, the buffer came back to normal, I guess. I had a 90 min buffer when I got home.

I discovered one horrible aspect of the update - Where I used to be able to use the Prev button to hop between live tv and a recorded show, now it restricts to only channel functions. If I hit Prev during playback, I go to live TV, but hitting it again takes me to the previous live tv channel used (or 201 if it is feeling particularly dumb). From what I've read, I think this was actually a part of the december update but maybe I somehow got lucky until now. ---PLEASE, if any engineer reads this, PLEASE restore my ability to shuttle between recorded playback and live tv using the Prev button. --- come to think of it, IIRC, I used to be able to shuttle between two recorded programs in the same fashion. 

ok, enough begging

I also noticed a very slow response time when navigating in the Guide - I thought the release notes said that they improved little things like that. Anyone think I got a bad update? Maybe I should force another download?

--- thoughts?
Oh, and the auto-correct seems buggier than ever. In addition to the old random distance jump, it jumped in the wrong direction a few times; going further forward after hitting play during fast forward.

If what I've read in the CE forums is correct, we have the (R)) fix on the way, but man I'd sure love to see some of these issues addressed before that update goes into production.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jbronson said:


> I discovered one horrible aspect of the update - Where I used to be able to use the Prev button to hop between live tv and a recorded show, now it restricts to only channel functions. If I hit Prev during playback, I go to live TV, but hitting it again takes me to the previous live tv channel used (or 201 if it is feeling particularly dumb). From what I've read, I think this was actually a part of the december update but maybe I somehow got lucky until now. ---PLEASE, if any engineer reads this, PLEASE restore my ability to shuttle between recorded playback and live tv using the Prev button. --- come to think of it, IIRC, I used to be able to shuttle between two recorded programs in the same fashion.


The prev button started doing that on my 500 quite a while ago. The new CE (that's going national now) restored it to way it's worked since the beginning. BTW, it's never toggled between two recordings. It'll go from a recording to live TV and back to that recording, but not between two recordings.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

qwerty said:


> The prev button started doing that on my 500 quite a while ago. The new CE (that's going national now) restored it to way it's worked since the beginning. BTW, it's never toggled between two recordings. It'll go from a recording to live TV and back to that recording, but not between two recordings.


Thanks for the response and correction. Good to hear that the CE has it fixed. I have half a mind to join the CE program, but I would hate to get in over my head. Even though I'm technically-minded, I am still somewhat new to the DVR world. Plus, I haven't setup a DVD recorder to pull my saved recordings off the DVR yet. I'd hate to have to reset my entire system and lose about 80 hours of stuff.

Anyway, I'm rambling.

I tried the forced download last night but found the behavior still stayed. My guide is not quite as slow, but not as responsive as it used to be. The jumpiness in the auto-correct is still bad. It's just as quirky when using frame-by-frame from pause, too. I had it jump back about two minutes when I hit pause and tried to step back a few frames last night. I don't hear much about others having similar issues, so I wonder if it's just my R15.

By the way, is there a slow-motion feature on the R15? I hate having to keep pressing the button to advance/reverse one frame at a time.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jbronson said:


> By the way, is there a slow-motion feature on the R15? I hate having to keep pressing the button to advance/reverse one frame at a time.


Hold the play button for ~ 3 sec's.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Hold the play button for ~ 3 sec's.


Great - thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jbronson said:


> Thanks for the response and correction. Good to hear that the CE has it fixed. I have half a mind to join the CE program, but I would hate to get in over my head. Even though I'm technically-minded, I am still somewhat new to the DVR world. Plus, I haven't setup a DVD recorder to pull my saved recordings off the DVR yet. I'd hate to have to reset my entire system and lose about 80 hours of stuff.


When in the CE program you do not have to format your receiver and erase your recordings. All you do is perform a reset to reboot the receiver and then enter in the code to force the download of the CE software. Although some people have reported the loss of a recording or two, I don't think anyone has ever lost all of their recordings. I have never lost a recording that I can think of.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> When in the CE program you do not have to format your receiver and erase your recordings. All you do is perform a reset to reboot the receiver and then enter in the code to force the download of the CE software. Although some people have reported the loss of a recording or two, I don't think anyone has ever lost all of their recordings. I have never lost a recording that I can think of.
> 
> - Merg


True, but nowadays you just wait 4 days and regular R15 subscribers get the CE version anyway so why bother?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

My R15-100 has started locking up and then automatically rebooting itself since the national release. I have seen this three times. After the restart it says it is checking the disk. I think this has only been since the NR.

Is this a possible sign that the HD may be going out? Or is this just software glitch?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> True, but nowadays you just wait 4 days and regular R15 subscribers get the CE version anyway so why bother?


I know what you mean... I often wonder why I bother...


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

MountainMan10 said:


> My R15-100 has started locking up and then automatically rebooting itself since the national release. I have seen this three times. After the restart it says it is checking the disk. I think this has only been since the NR.
> 
> Is this a possible sign that the HD may be going out? Or is this just software glitch?


Mine has been doing some strange locking up too. Last night I had to do a red button reset because the info half-screen popped up at the same time as the list screen and everything got stuck.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> My R15-100 has started locking up and then automatically rebooting itself since the national release. I have seen this three times. After the restart it says it is checking the disk. I think this has only been since the NR.
> 
> Is this a possible sign that the HD may be going out? Or is this just software glitch?


I was having the exact same problems. I did a clear and delete everything. Since then I have not had anymore lockups or restarts. I'm happy to say that my R-15 100 is working pretty good right now with no problems!


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

What do you mean by a "clear and delete"? You mean the menu reset that resets everything back to factory defaults, and delete all recordings, series links etc? 

With computers I have found that an occasional hard drive reformat works wonders. I can believe that a DVR might need the same thing.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> What do you mean by a "clear and delete"? You mean the menu reset that resets everything back to factory defaults, and delete all recordings, series links etc?
> 
> With computers I have found that an occasional hard drive reformat works wonders. I can believe that a DVR might need the same thing.


I'm sorry, I should have been little bit more clear. You can do a "Reset Everything". It reformats the hard drive and reinstalls the latest software on your system and sets everything back to factory default. I hate to say this, but yes you will lose all of your recordings. I hope this helps.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

gordon1fan said:


> I'm sorry, I should have been little bit more clear. You can do a "Reset Everything". It reformats the hard drive and reinstalls the latest software on your system and sets everything back to factory default. I hate to say this, but yes you will lose all of your recordings. I hope this helps.


I'm sure one of the IT guys will correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think the "Reset Everything" actually does a reformat. That involves pushing some buttons on the receiver.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I found the instructions on how to do a reformat in the undocumented tips and tricks. Says hold down arrow and record at same time as the DVR boots up.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I'm sure one of the IT guys will correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think the "Reset Everything" actually does a reformat. That involves pushing some buttons on the receiver.


It may or may not be a "reformat" in the strictest sense of the word, but it will wipe all your recordings from your drive. "Reformat" has been used interchangeably with the Reset Everything and DA/R reset in these forums for some time.


----------



## stevieray (Jan 13, 2008)

Would someone that has an RF remote confirm something for me. I am not sure if this is related to the new firmware or whether it has been a problem, but I cannot power the receiver off with the remote when it is programmed to operate in RF.

Also, this firmware has taken away the ability to switch between watching recorded programs and previous channel. You can go from recorded to previous channel, but when going back it doesn't go to recording.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I have observed a new behavior in 0x01AA on my R15-100, that's cost me some recordings.

When trying to delete a program from the Now Playing list, a double-dash used to delete the program. With 0x01AA, a single dash (only one press!) is deleting programs. This means that I usually end up deleting two programs accidentially!

Is this known behavior or something acting up?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Is this known behavior or something acting up?


Yes. It's been around for a long time. I think a reset clears it up.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have a 100, so I am not positive, but on the 300s, a single dash deletes items from the playlist and prioritizer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I don't have a 100, so I am not positive, but on the 300s, a single dash deletes items from the playlist and prioritizer.


That's actually a bug (on the R15-300 as well). It should be double-dash. RBR your receiver and it will revert back to the double-dash.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That's actually a bug (on the R15-300 as well). It should be double-dash. RBR your receiver and it will revert back to the double-dash.
> 
> - Merg


I had no idea!! I always use the red button to delete anyway, but I thought the single dash was just an improvement to use less steps.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I had no idea!! I always use the red button to delete anyway, but I thought the single dash was just an improvement to use less steps.


Actually, the red button was the improvement to use less steps.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Something new I've noticed - my apologies if this has been reported elsewhere

Prior to this release, if I began watching a show that was in the process of recording on another channel and I caught up to "real time" (skipping commercials or whatever), the tuner would automatically change me to the channel of the recording at real-time. With this version of the firmware, if I catch up to real-time, it behaves as if I've hit the "previous channel" button in that it takes me back to the currently tuned channel (not the one being recorded).


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Series links have gone a step worse lately. Now, not only do I have the (R)) bug, but if I look in the to-do list, reruns that aren't supposed to record are set to record (and have been recording). I reset the receiver this morning to see if a new download of the guide data might help, but it's still stuck on stupid.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jbronson said:


> Series links have gone a step worse lately. Now, not only do I have the (R)) bug, but if I look in the to-do list, reruns that aren't supposed to record are set to record (and have been recording). I reset the receiver this morning to see if a new download of the guide data might help, but it's still stuck on stupid.


I agree. I don't have a -100, but on my -500 several new runs for this week aren't scheduled in the To Do List. The Prioritizor entries show no episodes.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

At times, this update now has my R15-100 record an additional one hour of programming beyond what it has been set to record. 

This is a new one on me!


----------

